# Steel Door Frames



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Why is it the when they do a layout of a office building they can never leave at least 3-4 inches between the edge of the steel door frame and the wall angle? If it was a 1/2" I would not worry about it then I could just move my tape over tight against the frame when angle taping wipe it down with a wet sponge and be done with it, but when it is around a inch it's a biach to finish well at least takes more time.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Steel door frames should go away:whistling2: Timely frames are much easier to work with. Steel frames are a bear to rock and finish. They should make them an 1/8 or even a 1/4 wider so its easier to hang


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

These are the only steel door frames that look any good.

http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/ezyjamb-door-jamb.html


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I've done lots of them and I can tell you this they're beautiful but if you don't have a good carpenter with knowledge in finishing they start being a pain in the.......:furious:


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

steel door frames are not a problem as long as they are level and plumb... wall must be plumb.... door frame must be plumb... if wall is plumb then exact side measures assure that frame will be plumb and drywall easy to install.. don't rely on anything other than a plumb bob.. easy to use and universally correct.. most carpenters, today, rely on lasers and levels.. not good enough... plumb bob never lies...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Even when they are level and plumb you still have the self tappers sticking out past framing ( metal framing) not allowing the rock to slip in behind unless you 45 the edge of rock and sometimes have to notch where the tappers are:furious: They are not easy by any means and should be made an 1/8" wider


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

i think that there is a lot of strength from having to wedge, or force, the drywall into the frame. yes, back-cutting the board is sometimes needed, but the end result is good for securing the frame.. generally, these frames are used for heavy solid core doors.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I've dealt with a lot of welded frames. Many of the went well, but many didn't have enough room even after cutting the back of the sheet on an angle. I've also had to flare out the frame with my hatchet . I'm with chris, an extra 1/8" would be nice.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

The whole point of this discussion isn't in the door frames themselves but the space the architects seem to allow between the edge of the frame and inside angle I should say the placement in respect to a inside angle. I know there are different styles of door frames and hanging around them can be a pain but know matter how the rock is hung around them it still would be nice to have a little more room to finish the screws and angles next to them.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

chris said:


> Even when they are level and plumb you still have the self tappers sticking out past framing ( metal framing) not allowing the rock to slip in behind unless you 45 the edge of rock and sometimes have to notch where the tappers are:furious: They are not easy by any means and should be made an 1/8" wider


 As far as making the frames wider I am sure this would help the rockers but then the frames would all have to be caulked around pissing off the painters but then again who cares if they have to do extra work right?


----------

